# rogue trader campaign. warmek grotgall



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey I was going to start up a rouge trader campaign.
If your interested then you can post the following stuff here
Your characer's
_Name:_
_Age:_
_Homeworld:_
_History:_
Etc.(stats, weapons, equipment):
Open to all players.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I have a few suggestions to give to you but I have to go to school right now so it will have to wait. I will shorten it by saying that you should read this:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51459
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51459
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51458
You will get the point I'mtrying to pass here.

Sorry if its a little rude I'm just short on time right now.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok sorry for that. Lets try that again.
The Baroque sub-sector. Located near the Halo stars it was once home to over 50 worlds all dedicated to further serve the God-Emperor. However, 10 years ago it was wrecked with WAAAGH! Grotgall, Led by a war mek who clad himself in a deff-dred that could kill space marines by the dozens and wrecked hundreds of tanks, many of which were impossible to replace. Eventually the war mek was killed by a warlord titan and the WAAAGH! dissipated down to simple ork tribes. Now there is another war going on, a civil war between cultists, pirates, and the Imperial Guard and the adeptus arbites. And like every other war, there is a high demand for weapons.

Rules
you can use people with at least, 5,000 xp. from dark heresy. Ork weaponry is average(lots of shoota's, choppa's, and slugga's lying around) and that there are 6 new weapons and items: grot blasta, six-shoota, inferno bolts, daemon sword, stikk bombs, and kannon(working on the rules). 
character template:
Name:
Age:
Appearance:
Personality:
Background:
Class:
Weapons (characters are limited to choosing up to two of weapons):
Equipment:

Open to any person interested. need at least 6 people(at least one rouge trader)


----------

